# Whiteville, NC German Shepherd female



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12629650

This girl was in the shelter before and was adopted *12/18/08.* Her new owner dumped her on his sister and she brought her to the shelter at 5 pm on* Thurs 1/21* where she would have been put down the following morning. She is a very sweet girl that needs another chance. She needs someone to love her and stop dumping her on other people or even worse at the shelter. Owner surrender! She is ready to go, she is spayed and possibly up to date on shots. AVAILABLE NOW!

Candidate for euthanasia on Friday, December 19 Kennel Number 11

I'm confused about the Dec. 19th date..i guess that hasn't been updated.. that was probably the pts date for the first time she was brought in..but i imagine she doesn't have much time left as she's been surrendered there TWICE now...it was just posted on CL so i imagine it's current i can try calling when I get off work.

**Roxie** is house trained and spayed/neutered.


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

I emailed the shelter-- they said she is in foster care as she would have been put down the next morning. I dont know if the foster is a permanent situation or not. 5 years old, spayed, up to date on vaccines. Not too fond of other dogs, esp when involving food. Housebroken and very sweet. 

Sounds like this girl just needs her own family--


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Still needs rescue. If someone can help, let me know and I'll put you in contact with that person.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

She is still listed and such a pretty girl!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

This girl still needs a rescue to step up for her!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This girl needs someone to love her,


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoption pending


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Adopted!


----------

